# My little Pony has come a long way!



## secuono

Did the math, used an online converter to be sure of height in hands. Grey mare is 15H, gelding in this video is 12.2H, pinto mini Kasia is 9H & silver mini Słodki is so far 7.3H.

This is my crazy, unhanded, once dangerous pony! When I first got him, he was scared of everyone, everything and the whole world was a giant, horse eating monster! =0

For those wondering, he's a Colonial Spanish Mustang AKA Corolla Wild Pony from NC. Not a regular spanish mustang. 

He would rear, spook, kick at farriers, everything in general scared him, really couldn't trust him at all. But he was sweet, typical nosy and "helpful" pony personality under all the fear!

I had to start trimming him myself, most didn't want to deal with him or were too aggressive in handling him, which only scared him further. Didn't take me that long before he was lifting his feet and not loosing his noodle. His backs were more iffy, but a couple more months and he was a-ok. He's to the point now where I kneel to trim his backs and he calmly waits for me to hurry up. I would not recommend any stranger try to handle him, though. Especially without me there. We don't have a lot of traffic of people coming and going, so he really only knows me and a little of my family and the vet, whom I also would not allow to handle him alone.

He was "green broke" when first caught as a yearling, then left alone in pasture in a herd for the next 4 years, almost never really handled or worked with. So he was sort of taught the round pen routine, had some issues with going right at first, but soon figured it out.

I still want a professional to finish his riding training and get him to meet new people and places, but until I find someone who won't ruin him, I'll keep on being his #1 and getting him used to as much as I can here. He very easily takes three steps back for even a hint of going about a new thing the wrong way. Very sensitive guy.

Couple months ago, I got horrible hay, used the last of my budget and couldn't get him to take it back. So I had to start pellet/grain feeding my grey mare. Of course, the rest end up getting a little, too, so they won't gang up on the mare. Though, she's a devil hiding behind sweet sugar coated eyes! =0

I started working more with making noise around him, coming right up to him, patting him randomly, swinging and shaking and touching him with leads and buckets while he had his share. Then one day, started to step on a bucket and flail, make noises above him, no issues. Leaned on him, no issues. Eventually, I could hang over him for a good long while with him calm, so I decided to chance it and sit!

He's such an angel! I've been hopping up there now daily, sometimes twice, and this week, jumping up from the ground even with no food as a distraction. I let him walk around calmly or glare at the minis to go away. He's been surprising me with little things he does differently while I'm sitting on him. Like, on the ground, he will take steps when telling a mini to get lost, but with me on, he only moves his head to tell them off. He even stopped in his tracks when I told him to whoa, which, I said more randomly and really didn't think he would do anything, but he did! If he does spook, it's 100% in place and he just looks up.

Though, this past year (2014), he's been very good with not moving his feet at all when spooked with me on the ground next to him. We were 100ft from a tree, he in the middle and me furthest from this tree. Suddenly, a branch snapped and came crashing down. He only jolted his head up to look and flicked his ears back to me and to the tree. I actually got startled more than him. Before or when alone, he's gone like a shot! He won't stick around to see if it will eat him or not. But this year has been good, he's really looking to me for hints about moving or staying put and chilling.

I don't think his previous owner, the farriers or anyone else that had ever handled him in the past would recognize him now!

Though, it's all been one on one, just us out there in pasture. But even the few times my husband comes help with the camera, he tries to stay calm for me. DH even accidentally used flash while taking a picture with me on him, he only popped up his head. I was far more spooked and shocked than he was. =D

I'm very proud of my little pony!

Really hope some day soon we can take walks and trots! Would be great for his weight and for our bonding!

Anyway!! Here is a video my husband took of me jumping up on him today. We're still working on him not spooking any from my feet touching him over the rump. He's getting better each time.

Also, some pictures! Sorry, DH is terrible with the camera...

PS, I trust the gelding more than the trained and dead broke grey mare, lol

Hope you enjoy! Please no negative comments! 

Youtube video link!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qpyeYKbqsag


----------



## Ryan Johnson

Its great to see you are making good progress with him. I have a little mare , that is much like your boy. She is 9yo now but was unhandled for her first 5 years. The lady I brought her off had her for three years and spent a lot of time working with her. She has massive trust issues and unfortunately I don't think she will ever overcome them. She seems to be getting a lot better with me personally but for others she will not come anywhere near them. It took around two weeks before I was able to catch her. She would come up to me and then when she got to within a meter or so away she would realise how close she was and run off. I don't believe she was ever mishandled just not handled enough in her first two years.

I have spent numerous hours so far trying to desensitise her when on the lead as she really is so sweet and quiet once in hand.

Did you do this with your boy ? If not Id be interested to hear what you found did work with him.






Cheers


----------



## secuono

I had to be sneaky with how I caught him for close to two years. Using my bra to lead him back, hide twine in my sleeve or just bribe with food. =/

Now I can lead him just by touching under his chin and give him a tug. Though, if I try to bring a lead towards him, and he gets a random feeling like I might work him, then he keeps his distance. He's easier to catch if I leave a halter on, which I rarely do.

He was a fence breaker, so I'd be on the ground fixing his destruction and he'd come up and steal my hat or slobber over my tools, maybe fling one a few feet away. Sometimes just stick his big ol head over my shoulder and sniff around.

He used to really spook at his own farts, especially if he was trotting.

He likes to play chase with the minis, I run past them or just him and they come running with me. I run out of air and they keep going, he doesn't mow me down and gives me space, doesn't kick or trot too fast around me either. Guess over time they have figured out what I'll tolerate and what gets them a smack. But you can't really be too intense about corrections, that just sets him back and makes him fear you. So I do more just passive and very laid back and calm stuff with him. If I get too serious or demanding, he almost shuts down, I guess like some kids do, except he just doesn't want to be near you at that point.

Things that totally freak him out, but he needs to get used to, then I catch him and hold him on lead and then move him free into the round pen. He hates a water bottle, bolts out just seeing or hearing it. So I caught him this past fall on a short lead, he reared once and ran around me, but after a few times of showing it to him, rubbing him with it and then spraying away next to him, he decided it wasn't that horrible. Then moved him into the pen and used food. He stood still, he got food. He moved away when misted, he got to watch the food and wish he could eat it. Didn't take long at all, have a video somewhere.

Of course, fly spray....that will be a whole new war once the flies come back out. They just love him, I guess because he's big and dark. So I'll have to redo the training, but with the fly spray at the end or just one spray at the start and then switch to water, so he will combine the smell with the mist and chill out.

I have a lot of free time, so some days I just wander out there, approach him but stop before I notice him want to move away and I'll move away instead. Keep doing that and slowly get closer. Did that last spring. Now I go up to him and can usually touch him w/o any spooking or running away. When he's been good about it, I'll bring a halter and lead with me, walk up to him, show it to him, pet him and then leave.

He was surprisingly excellent with today's deworming! He usually smells it and is simply gone, impossible to catch after that! But the minis flew over to me, so he did the same, heck, even the grey mare decided to be nosy today. Strange day indeed. Was able to thoughtlessly bring up a halter and put it on him, then worm him. No hassle or sneaking around or telling him to be good or anything.

I can walk up to him and pet him while he's laying down, too. Though, right now, they all assume me being outdoors = food!!! So, he doesn't stay laying down for long!

I got him at 5yrs, he's now 8ish.


----------



## Ryan Johnson

Its small things ( well probably not small to him ) that make you realise how far you have come. Think about how far you have come with him in 3 years , should put a BIG smile on your face





I use this cream here that I rub between my hands then work up their legs. Its a fly repellent ( not that my little mare knows) I gave up on the spray years ago as none of mine liked it and I felt I was wasting more than actually using it for good use.

Im sure if you had a look online or at your local Feed store there may be something similar to it


----------



## secuono

Yup. He could squash most of those small things just sitting on em, but he's too chicken to find out for himself!

It's always awesome when he randomly decides to act like a normal horse. I was tossing bales into the isle today and he stood there, trying to catch the corners of them while they rolled by. Before, he'd stand a little off and lift his head each time one dropped and then give me a dirty look.

He can smell it and then he'll run from me. I've tried spraying some on my hand and then going up to him to put it on, wind shifted, he smelled it and he was gone! The minis don't care, they like everything. Grey mare sometimes decides to be a butthead about fly spray, so I cus at her and tell her to enjoy the flies, you nutcake! And then I come back later, catch her and spray her, since the flies all over her ended up bothering me more than they do her.


----------



## secuono

He's such a different horse through this winter!

No more constant jumping, twitching, spazing out. Can do w/e around him like he's a regular, normal horse! =D

Shoveling snow into the trough and tossing it over him, he's all dandy about it!

Wuv my awesome hippo!

From awhile before snow. Picture with the pad over his head was blurry, I tripped backwards over frozen poop....lol


----------



## secuono

Weird, I've been calling him 13H recently...I wonder if I just rounded up...lol.

Been trying out lots of saddles, none quite fit.

Got a treeless one and that, of course, fits his hippo butt.

Waiting on a girth and breastplate to come in so I can get new pics of it on him.

Also rehomed the Paint mare. Little weird not seeing her out in pasture anymore.


----------



## secuono

Can't catch a break!

Pony breastplate way too small and the girth too long...Of course!

Only the girth is on in the picture, breastplate was a few inches too short to reach the other side of the saddle, so it's hanging on the fence behind him.

Practiced stationary emergency brake, bending to my knee on both sides, while bare mounted. He didn't get what I wanted the first time I asked, but got it right the other times. We've only practiced it from the ground thus far, and on the ground he gets it really well. He's so slow and lazy about it all, I should rename him Slowpoke or Snorlax or another lazy Pokemon, lol.




Darn thing ended up turned to the left, which I didn't fix until after the picture. Don't worry about the reins, he's now fine with them slipping down and falling on his ears, it slipped right before I took the picture. =/ He'll just make a face and wait for me to fix it for him.


----------



## secuono

Girth fits, breastplate....not so much. But I'm just going to punch more holes in it and call it a day!! lol


----------



## lucky seven

I've been reading your posts but may have missed it, how big is your pony?


----------



## secuono

Somewhere around 12.2H, maybe taller. I'll have to measure him again to be sure.


----------



## lucky seven

Thanks, I'm looking for a pony to ride. I'm old and don't want a tall horse, too far to fall now.


----------



## secuono

Ok, he is 13.2H

I've been trying to get him to walk and seem to of hit a wall.

Hoping to find another trainer with free time to help me teach this gelding to walk when asked and not off n on as he feels like it.


----------



## secuono




----------



## Ryan Johnson

He looks amazing , you have come so far with him



Congratulations


----------



## secuono

Youtube link to riding in pasture...sort of...lol

https://youtu.be/5jrM6KQiQao


----------



## lucky seven

_You both looked good, he should get what you are asking anytime now._


----------



## secuono

Video stills from the free pasture ride attempt.

I'm doing more ground work before trying again mounted. He sucks at moving away with shoulder pressure but has gotten disengaging his bum real quick.


----------



## secuono

Also started some jumping just to keep him busy and not so bored. He's real bright eyed about it and after meeting the scary pole and bribing him over it the first time, he was good.

He had to figure out me moving my arms and crop towards him(like I'm pushing him parallel away) meant to move out from me, but keep walking/trotting. Once he figured that out, he also figured out to go over the pole.


----------



## secuono

Well, finally figured out what pressure he needed for him to actually respond and that is a crop tapping his rump! If I tap him on the side, then he will walk in a turn away from the pressure, so tapping his rump it is!

Pressing he doesn't feel, guess the saddle is absorbing it too much. Heel tapping he sometimes thinks about. So going to ask for walk, heel tap and then rump tap. He's smart, just turtle slow. lol

Was out with him an hour and thought I had gotten it all on tape, but of course, my camera turned off right before the 15min mark! So it didn't catch it when he really started to understand that all I want is for him to walk! Changed the video picture file to a smaller size, hope that helps.


----------



## secuono

Horse flies were nuts today! No sign of them when I first went out, within 4min, they were attacking the gelding and he spooked. Saddle shifted, but stayed on until he stopped and was calm. Hopped off to fix the saddle.

Continued attempting the walk for 12min and then hopped off. No bugs, yay.

Then had him lunge at a walk with some pool noodles. At the end of it, the flies came back...ugh. They freaked him out and one even got me!

Walking out of the pen, horse fly came back to snack on the gelding, was able to kill that one!

Got both spooks on camera.

Otherwise, a good day.


----------



## secuono




----------



## secuono

He did real well last night in pasture under saddle. But today, we were both just not in the mood to bother with it, lol. Started out ok, got weird and then ended on a quick good note. Have video from today's mess. Wish I had the camera up yesterday, that went very well.

Ah well. I'll post stills later.


----------



## secuono

Just over 12min of good practice before the issues came up.


----------



## secuono

Okay, we have a new Black Forest treeless western saddle.

We went out and down to the barn, turned and half way back to the pen before he decided to refuse.

It took 30min or so to fully get over it and walk back into the pen.

Saddle was loose because the girth wasn't proper.


----------



## secuono




----------



## secuono

Pics from a ride on Thursday.


----------



## secuono

I've started taking lessons at the barn my horse will go to.

Have also bought a horse trailer and been reteaching them to load. Heck of a time with the silver mini and the gelding, ut pinto is fine like always.

Didn't mess with the horses much until tonight.

Lead the gelding through sheep pasture into the yard with the trailer. Baby mini popped through as well, but got her to stay in with the sheep.

Gelding gave me a refusal to go into the trailer, I insisted, he went in. We walked out, around and back in, no issue. Repeated a few times, then tied him and closed the trailer. I left for a little bit and opened the door and lead him out and back into his pasture. =) He was so good today! Minis were both running around calling, but he did well.

Then caught the booger mini, baby one, and she gave no issues with going in, waiting and back out. She even went ahead of me the last two times! =)

Though, she did refuse to pass the gate between the sheep pasture and the yard the trailer was in. Little persuasion and she went through.

Then did some tying, just the rope over the bar and in my hand in case she freaked. She likes to rear when forced, but she was calm and only a little squiggly. Led her out of the trailer, tied her to the side of it so I could close up the trailer. Then walked off here and there to see how she'd do with me not near her. She wiggled a little, but stayed calm.

We walked back through that gate she balked at, but she did well and even listened when I motioned for her to turn after she passed through. =)

Gelding also did well with turning after walking through the gates.


----------



## secuono

Rode the gelding for 45min today, tried to get a trot, but soon became obvious that I have to work more on lunging and asking walk to trot, trot to walk and then attempt it. Or find someone to lunge him while I sit on him, but don't have any horse friends, so I guess I'll just work on the line for now.

Tried to get him close enough to the gate to undo it, but it didn't work out. If it swung the other way, would of been able to do it. But how it is now, there's only 4ft from latch to corner of fence on an incline and that's too hard for him for now.

Will try riding him in the bigger sheep pasture tomorrow. Gentler slops, a large rock to cross, between a few trees, might be nice practice. =)

Oh, I've started taking lessons, next Tuesday will be lesson 3. February or March I'll send the gelding for training.


----------



## secuono

Pics from today's ride


----------



## secuono

Stirrups need to be longer still, but he's wide and you just can't easily wrap your legs around him and still keep heels down. =/


----------



## Ryan Johnson

I have one TB like that , he built like a draft horse





Ive been following this thread since it started and as titled " he really has come along way "


----------



## secuono

Today we rode in the large ewe sheep pasture. He hasn't been in this area for 2+ years. Trotted a bit a couple times all on his own, that was nice. Walked up steep little hills, back down the steep little hills, dry mini creek under the trees, all over the big rock(was neat to hear his hooves clack on it), etc. Nice ride. Can't wait to go on trails one day with him! He was so calm and fine with everything.


----------



## secuono

3 more pics.


----------



## secuono

Came back from my lesson today and got a short bareback ride on my boy. =)

Sorry, should of made them smaller.


----------



## secuono

Rode my boy today after my lesson. Found out I hate my treeless saddle, just a horrid fit/position for my legs. Have to wait until my boy is fit to buy a good saddle for him. May get a bareback pad with stirrups for now and sell the treeless, it's a Black Forest, if anyone is interested in it. *hint hint, wink wink* lol

He may be going to training a month early! Depends on how soon his coggins comes in, should be tomorrow.

First half of today's ride. With a saddle. 
Going down the easement, where I dip my head under hotwire and horse stops, the sheep run off and Vanilla injured herself. 
Then going back up that area, a thorn snags my shirt and it ends up whipping him on the rump and he spooks. =0 But he soon stops and we take a breather. _smile emoticon_
Once back at the white bucket, I dismount and lead him through the barn to ride in the other pasture. That's were the other video picks up from.


----------



## secuono

He goes to official training on the 7th!


----------



## secuono

December 31st, I started to train again for backing out of trailer, but found a new way.

He is terrified of the step down while going backwards. So I used food to distract him and ta-da!

Took a day off today, will practice again tomorrow.


----------



## secuono

Got his microchip and brushed out mane. Leaving tomorrow...ughh, I'm dreading it. He's started to eat shavings, bedding. So will have to make sure they know about that. I rather bring them hay to use as bedding than him have shavings and eat it....

Wish him luck!


----------



## secuono

He was a little floppy in the trailer at first, but figured it out.
He unloaded ok, bit looky lou and shoving the trainer, but once he got down the length of the truck and trailer, he remembered his manners and did great. Went into the dark barn and stall ok. =)
He scrubbed that feed bucket spanking clean from the feed scent that was left in there, lol.
Have a video of him in the stall, too, he's so short you can hardly see him over the wall! =)

Snazzy in hot pink.

Video at the end, she laughed with me about his height some more after the video cut out. They have 2 others in, one is quite tall and you can nearly see all of him over the wall, lol.


----------



## paintponylvr

So what is your trainer going to be teaching him? How long is he staying?


----------



## secuono

Instructor/trainer loves my horse...


----------



## secuono

paintponylvr said:


> So what is your trainer going to be teaching him? How long is he staying?


Trot and canter, so I can take him on trails. He's staying until the 4th of February, then coming home for 2wks while the trainer is out of town, then back for at least another 30 days. That month, I hope to be able to start taking him onto the trails they have as well.


----------



## secuono

Will be riding 3x a week with my boy starting next week, hopefully.
Going back Thursday to practice with him.
Video stills of today's practice. And his very first true trot while mounted! 





Trainer really loves him. Said he isn't spooky, tries for the person and really takes care of the rider. Tehehe, already knew that, he's the greatest pony!


----------



## Ryan Johnson

he looks great and im very jealous of the menage


----------



## secuono

We trotted on our own some today!


----------



## paintponylvr

It's really nice to see that some instructors still work with beginning (?you are a beginner, or need some work on balancing exercises, right?) riders that way!!

Your boy looks good - keep up the good work.


----------



## secuono

paintponylvr said:


> It's really nice to see that some instructors still work with beginning (?you are a beginner, or need some work on balancing exercises, right?) riders that way!!
> 
> Your boy looks good - keep up the good work.


I used to take lessons as a kid, but they were group lessons for suburban kids, so no real learning how to actually ride. Very obvious when she first had her horse trot, only good thing she said about it is that I didn't freak out or fall and such, lol. The other trainer there, when I had one lesson with him, he said I was surprisingly great for a beginner. But I thank my gelding for that, bareback riding also has helped a ton with my posture (I'm an inch taller now! =0) I just naturally sit up nicely as soon as I get on a horse, it's the most random thing! lol.

The exercises are more for getting me stretched and deeper in the seat. Been riding the gelding bareback for a year, so balance at a walk is easy peasy.

I took 6(?) lessons with her and her horse to get me up to speed, sitting and posting the trot OK. For now, it's more of me helping to get the gelding riding well with her on the ground to direct and get him moving if need be. Soon though, I'll be doing a lot more trotting practice of my own with him.

Never been at a barn before or had a horse of mine in training, so IDK if I'm allowed to ride him on other days by myself. I forgot to ask before, hoping it's okay, so I can practice bareback riding some more and get some relaxed horse time in with him. I know I can visit with him anytime, but it never hit me to ask about riding him on my own there.

She had to switch days for our paired lesson today. It's 28F. =/ Going tomorrow instead. It makes me wonder if I should keep him at home until March for his second month. I don't want him sitting around on these extra cold days and doing nothing.


----------



## secuono

Just heard back, I can randomly show up and ride! =)

Didn't want to step on toes and go over the line if I wasn't allowed.

Going to head out with DH for a short ride today in a bit. Going to have my helmet cam on or put it on a fence post.

Need help to make sure the growing stallion doesn't weasel his way out when I move my guy out, if they are in the paddock, thus DH is coming along!


----------



## secuono

Some pics! So warm when you ride bareback!


----------



## secuono

Used my bosal, hanger and slightly shorter reins today. We trotted lots more on our own and were working on having him keep on trotting and not stopping when he felt like it. Needed a riding crop some, but he got much better by the end. =)
Going to record tomorrow's practice.


----------



## Ryan Johnson

I have been following this thread since you started it January last year.

From a horse that was scared of everything to how he is now, I think you should be really proud of how far you have come with this horse.

You have done so much ground work with him and it really has benefited him greatly.

best wishes for your future success with him


----------



## secuono

Ryan Johnson said:


> I have been following this thread since you started it January last year.
> 
> From a horse that was scared of everything to how he is now, I think you should be really proud of how far you have come with this horse.
> 
> You have done so much ground work with him and it really has benefited him greatly.
> 
> best wishes for your future success with him


Thanks so much!!

I am super proud of him! He has taught me more than I ever thought possible, about him and myself. I love him dearly!! Maybe it's what some people call a "heart-horse".





My instructor and his trainer, she always gloats about him to everyone who we run into at the barn. She loves him and she always stops to tell others how wonderful he is for where he came from/started from.

I've recently been thinking that he will become a



(saint) of a horse!

Instructor said to me today that he would make a great lesson pony. =D He's a very good boy, really is sensitive and careful for his rider's safety.


----------



## secuono

Last night, I tripped on the lumpy and frozen rock hard ground and beat the tar outta myself, so I'm hoping it won't interfere too much with riding. If it does, I'll call it a day early.
Instructor is a bit snowed in and not coming to the barn today.
If I get permission to use the saddle she uses for the gelding, then I'll go myself and work with him, hopefully on transitions up to trot and back down to walk and moving off from a stop.(Instructor would like more practice of that.)
I'll still record it to share with you guys. =)


----------



## secuono

Stayed home, too beat up from last night's fall and too much to do before our snowstorm. We are expecting anywhere from 10 inches, up to 30+!!! =0


----------



## secuono

What a fail! Helmet cam was pointing too north! Only good screenshot, sorry.

Will just leave the cam on the wall from now on.


----------



## secuono

Bit late to update, sorry. Had a colic scare with him the other day.

According to the horse weight tape, he has lost weight. Was 898, now 848.

Arrow in last pic shows a fake, flattened cow that scared him.


----------



## secuono

Mules, he does not like them. Not terrified or anything like that, just likes to keep an eye on them and a little buffer space.

He was fine with all the people, trailers, noise, actual horses, but those mules....

Heh.

He was a little better at listening today, but the sudden rise in temperature gave me a bad headache and I just couldn't concentrate. Left after about an hour of riding, in arena, outside ring, in the snow and then back in the arena.

There were horizontal moving pool noodles on barrels that were a little disconcerting, but he did much better than the mule he was iffy about. I walked him to and through all the obsticals first, then, when he stood still long enough (again, those mules...must watch them!) I mounted and we went through everything. We tried to pass the mules, but then it had the gall to move! Oh no, it moves! Hah. There was a tarp on the ground, but he's seen those. The mule wasn't happy about it. I was proud of my guy that he was more brave than the mule, but the mule listened and walked on more easily than my boy, who is directionaly challenged. That flat sheep-cow, mounted, we got about 15ft from it before he just wouldn't go closer, at least he didn't walk away from it quickly today.

Doors were open, so we still couldn't trot, even when the long-ears left. Open doors have a horse sucking, magnetic effect on my guy, lol. But he passed them more easily today.

Day was kinda a bust, but ah well. At the same time, it was a lot of exposure for him and me, so still a fair day.

Tomorrow, everything should be gone and calm, so will try to practice trotting then.

No pics, sorry. Left my phone in my car and my instructor borrowed my car. Her's was trapped by all the horse trailers.


----------



## secuono

Didn't turn the camera on at the start. Then instructor rode him some, cus he doesn't listen this week. Then I hopped back on.
Tomorrow, have a morning session. But it's supposed to rain, so probably indoor work.

This first pic is of the instructor.


----------



## secuono

He's home!
Flawlessly meshed back in with his little herd, as if he never left. And is now he is laying down and relaxing! I don't think he has been able to do so all month long. He looks so mellow now.


----------



## secuono

Ride today in the new saddle, seems to actually fit. But the pinto mini needs to be locked up or tied for me to ride. She becomes a viper in the tall grass when I ride my boy...Bad mini!!

Still have not asked him to trot at home, though, today, he trotted 3x on his own. It was because of the minis running past us. In a way, it is good practice for him to know to listen to me and not what is going on around him. He is getting pretty good at it, should help if we are in a group trail ride and the others spook, hoping he will know to ignore them and listen to me with this impromptu practice.

Muddy and messy, but still, so darn beautiful!









Yes, it's a dressage saddle! I fell in love with the feel or riding dressage during my lessons.




This was from the other day when I was checking the western saddle fit again. It failed, so I put it on consignment.




Up a scary hill...




Down the scary hill, tried to keep him from rushing down it.




...But the minis ran down the hill past us and my efforts failed...lol




Ohhhh, just found this smiley!!





Tehehe, great one!


----------



## secuono




----------



## secuono

May be still editing, should be trimming off the first 6 minutes of nothingness.


----------



## lucky seven

You really have a nice area to ride, hope you enjoy every minute of it. Your minis are a hoot.


----------



## secuono

Here's a video of me helping him get back out of the pig pen...He always knows how to get into trouble, but never how to get back out...He used to get his front legs hung up on woven wire, because he's a nut, so he's used to waiting for rescue and me moving his legs up high or back out of things. =)

And yes, he usually can lead with just a hand under his chin, especially when he's gotten himself into trouble.


----------



## secuono

Now that spring is here and that he seems to be a bit ulcer-y, I'm not riding him even though the weather has been perfect!

Treating him for 30 days with a natural method to see if it helps any at all before getting vet involved.

Ordered a new girth that is for horses with a forward girth grove. Hoping it fits him! It's yet another expensive and annoying trial and error thing...Saddles aren't the only things that need careful fitting! Heck, even his head is not standard for his height and classification! =/ A very custom horse, hah.


----------



## secuono

He got a new girth on Monday, it helps keep the saddle back and off his shoulders and keep itself in his girth grove.

And yesterday, he got a new-to-us used headstall and a new english jumping hackamore. =)


----------



## secuono

I think I've been staring at his pics too much, because he looks decent/thinner than usual and that can't be right...hah!


----------



## Ryan Johnson

He looks Great



Cant wait to see him in his summer coat


----------



## secuono

Rained, sopping wet horse equals I can see what's under the fluff!


----------



## Jill

You've got some great playmates and a beautiful place to enjoy them! Virginia is one of the prettiest States, and my personal favorite. Enjoy!


----------



## secuono

January 30th, I posted "Was 898, now 848."

I used the tape measure again today and he is between the 784-800 pound mark! =)

I can also feel the last 6 ribs!


----------



## secuono

Before and after a test ride....It is now 100% obvious to me he puffs when I girth him up and I need to lunge him some before the final tightening.


----------



## Ryan Johnson

Lol





Ps i like the red on him !!!


----------



## secuono

Chiropractor came to see him today! He had a rib out. =0


----------



## secuono




----------



## secuono




----------



## secuono




----------



## secuono

He's at a different trainer to deal with his bucking.


----------



## secuono

Turns out, he's just an arsehat and testing people. Not pain, not being nasty, nothing too heckish to deal with. I should be able to work on this with him at trailer-in lessons, if I can set those up with my local trainer.
He comes home Saturday. We got a new, lower trailer hitch, 8in drop. It needs a 10in drop, but those seem to only be special order and DH doesn't want to deal with that. Much better than what it was before, at least. The step up and back down is now higher, so hopefully the gelding doesn't have a cow about it.


----------



## secuono

He's staying another week.


----------



## secuono

Don't think I posted the track system pics.


----------



## secuono

Coming home tomorrow.

Rode him yesterday. He's back to being a good, lazy slug. =)


----------



## secuono

He's home!
Meshed right back in with his girls as if he never left.

Tape measure say's he's now about 800 pounds! Poo....
Also, I think I am not measuring his height right, since it showed 13h and not 13.2h....uh-oh...

Got to ride the trainers super mare, very light, easy and quick to respond. Mare has a crazy back story, but the happiest ending. I've never ridden a horse doing anything but walking, trotting and turning while moving forward. So when I got to ride this mare and trainer told me how to get her to do this n that, it was the neatest thing ever!! Rollback turns, backing nicely, perfect stop, side passing, spinning, moving up to the wall, etc, all with the slightest leg and/or with a hint of rein. I was super jealous! But have an additional goal for my boy, to be just like that mare in ability and responsiveness!

Also, sat in her hard western saddle. Which, months ago, before my lessons would of been heck to ride in! But it was no issue today nor on Friday when I rode in it on my gelding. I must of learned how to properly sit or those posting muscles buffered a touch!


----------



## Ryan Johnson

The Hills In your pictures would be a good way to trim him up a little , only downside is your gonna need to walk him up and down them


----------



## secuono

Backing up practice.




Scary water bottle!







So dashing in his shiny summer coat and dapples!




What he would look like as a miniature! lol




New bit!




Don't step on your heels!


----------



## secuono

Vet gave me cattle fly tags, seem to be working. Too bad the one by his head makes him look like a BLM stang. =( He so is not!


----------



## secuono




----------



## secuono




----------



## secuono

We got more land, so went to visit the pond with Kasia and then later, went on a ride with the ponpon.


----------



## Ryan Johnson

Very jealous of all the green grass


----------



## paintponylvr

Grass? Is that a hay field?

Very nice!


----------



## secuono

Lol. I guess I didn't update most forums.

We bought 26-ish acres.

We are in the process of redoing the fencing, from 3 lines of rubber at the dangerous road to 6 lines of deadly barbed wire everywhere else.

There is a magical flat area at the very top, it's wonderful, but I'm nroke, lol, so eventually,I'll have something there.

My nicknames for him are endless! Lol


----------



## secuono

Plan to use the 26 acres as winter grazing for the ewes and horses. And then make hay from it during the growing season.


----------



## Ryan Johnson

Please reconsider the Barbed Wire, As you stated Its "Deadly" and from experience Horses Vs Barbed wire ( Do not mix)

For cattle yes, But horses , unless you have an electric wire on the inside, Id seriously consider something else. In 2007 when we brought the farm, it was the first thing I did , remove all the barbed wire, which had a dead goat tangled in it from the previous owner.


----------



## secuono

Ryan Johnson said:


> Please reconsider the Barbed Wire, As you stated Its "Deadly" and from experience Horses Vs Barbed wire ( Do not mix)
> 
> For cattle yes, But horses , unless you have an electric wire on the inside, Id seriously consider something else. In 2007 when we brought the farm, it was the first thing I did , remove all the barbed wire, which had a dead goat tangled in it from the previous owner.



Huh?

Who is that towards?

Did I somewhere say I would keep it? JW

We are removing all the barbed wire. There is two sections of fence hidden by brush that we might simply ignore and install our new field fence 10ft from it. No barbed wire will stay up where any animal of mine can reach it.

Even with a hot wire, barbed wire isn't safe. Plus, my dogs and sheep would get out if that's all I used. Making it 100% worthless on top of being deadly.


----------



## secuono

I got tired of messing with the bit and him hating it when I asked anything with it, so tonight, I put the jumphack back on his old headstall and away we went!

He turned much more nicely without the bit.

Video would of been of the whole ride, but I left the wrong memory card in it.... =( So it only got a tiny part to the little yard. I had to lay over, but not on, his mane to get under the cable, he's getting pretty good at moving off when I do this. I don't press his neck and try to only bend at the waist.

We turned and started back down, but the minis got in our way. So we turned at the cable and went back into the little yard and did a very, very nice 180 turn!



A little leg and a finger light pull and off he turned like butter! Sucks that the camera couldn't get that on tape!!...ah well, always tomorrow.


----------



## Ryan Johnson

secuono said:


> Lol. I guess I didn't update most forums.
> 
> We bought 26-ish acres.
> 
> We are in the process of redoing the fencing, from 3 lines of rubber at the dangerous road to 6 lines of deadly barbed wire everywhere else.
> 
> There is a magical flat area at the very top, it's wonderful, but I'm nroke, lol, so eventually,I'll have something there.
> 
> My nicknames for him are endless! Lol


Sorry, Must of read your post incorrectly as stated above.

I cursed the previous owners for weeks as we took it all down , worst fencing ever





Have fun on your new property !!


----------



## secuono

We are in the process of redoing the fencing, from 3 lines of rubber at the dangerous road to 6 lines of deadly barbed wire everywhere else.

Oh, I see where I went wrong, didn't finish the sentence and it's worded a little off, lol. I meant that currently, in the front is rubber fencing and the rest of the fencing is barbed wire. The barbed wire will be replaced by field fencing and the front I will add field fencing to the back of the 3 lines of rubber so it keeps it's nice look.


----------



## Ryan Johnson

You know that more land now means more ponies


----------



## secuono

Bushhoging it will cost $600+/- if I can't find someone who wants to mow it and keep most of the bales for themselves as payment...


----------



## secuono

Oh, wait....Found someone else and they charge far less! So might not be so terrible...And they may still want to make hay off it and have that be the payment.


----------



## paintponylvr

What are the "rubber fencing" you are talking about? I'd love to know more...


----------



## secuono

Pictured


----------



## secuono

It's about 4-5in wide rubber things. Fence is quite tall, but the rubber is spaced too far apart to keep anything in other than an actual horse and not my herd of loonies! Lol


----------



## paintponylvr

Ah. Looks like Ramm Fencing's high tensile wire fence. If you put hot wire strands between the bottom and middle and/or middle and top - works well for the ponies (and sheep) while still looking good. This is Centaur's fencing in these two pics...






Had that at the farm that I leased acreage from. They did 3 strands, too, and it didn't always hold out ponies either, but did for short times. In your fence, it looks like it's attached to the post. Ar the tighteners on the other end?


----------



## paintponylvr

Fence still looks fantastic! Wish I could afford that...


----------



## secuono

I saw some on a cross fence that is the neighbors. IDK if the other sections have it. I just know one is broke off, they were using just staples to keep it on. Not worth the risk, field fencing is going up behind the rubber.


----------



## secuono

55mph road next to it with people going 65, so...

Got more pics of the fence.

I'm 5'7 and wearing 2in heeled sandals. So the tallest fence I've seen in person.

I know why cattle are always in there, the old barbed wire rusted away. IDK how the 3 horses the other neighbor had in thete ever stayed put!


----------



## Ryan Johnson

Ive never seen fencing like that before, it looks quite good but I can understand why you want extra protection for the horses.

As Paula mentioned you could put electric wire in between the rails.


----------



## secuono

If it were 4 rails, I could add hot wire between and probably not worry much, but as is, the dogs could slip under easily. They are trained to hot wire, so could add one line at the bottom, 2 in the middle and one at the top. But I would still worry with it being by that road.

Rather be safe than sorry.


----------



## secuono

Not great or perfect, but decent, lol. Little trouble with the turn at the end.


----------



## Debby - LB

love this! boy does it bring back memories


----------



## Ryan Johnson

*This is my crazy, unhanded, once dangerous pony! When I first got him, he was scared of everyone, everything and the whole world was a giant, horse eating monster! =0*

Ive been following your thread since the beginning. The above words were your part of your opening post.

I think the title of thread "Says it all"

Big congratulations to you both from the other side of the world , You really have come such a long way


----------



## secuono




----------



## secuono

Here's one of those random things he simply just stops being afraid of! I don't work with him about this and other random things like this. I was able to brush him over the rack and he had no issue with it and this time I had the camera with me. I can even sweep the barn without him running out in fear of it possibly touching his precious little legs, lol. I brush the minis with it from time to time and he always leaves as soon as I lift the brush up.


----------



## secuono

We've been walking every day for about 2wks. Last few days, starting to trot.

But today, he decided to try his old antics from the wee little grumbles. Worked through them and he eventually accepted it and we ended on a good note.


----------



## secuono

Waiving, beating, whipping and dragging the long whip. No issue! =D


----------



## secuono

Oh, fence went up! Gotta save up more money for another section! Have 4-5 sections in all to do.... x0





Windy ride clip from today.


----------



## Ryan Johnson

Fencing looks great , its such i BIG job


----------



## secuono

I was heading out for our daily bareback ride when I suddenly stopped and looked at the saddle. It hadn't been used in a long time, it seemed to be callingout to me to use it, so I made a grumpy face at it, grunted and scooped it up!

I realized that I've been making excuses as to why I shouldn't use it, but that's not to say it didn't help to ride bareback all this time, it did!

The stirrups were several holes high and after a few yards of walking, I started lowering them. I ended up on the 2nd to last hole, which may of been one hole too low, but it was about 3 holes lower than they were during our jointed training over the winter! =)

So the bareback riding helped regain my lost balance, elongate my legs further & boosted my confidence.

We worked on not letting him trot whenever he felt like it and he never got more than a step or two going into the trot before I got him to listen and slow back down. He did come to a complete stop the first couple times, but we worked that out and were able to keep walking after coming down from his trot.
Our lines straightened a little and we ended up marching along instead of dragging heavy lazy feet. I believe I'm the one getting him to march unconsciously. Feeling confident and serious about what I want him to do somehow ends up in marching along.
=)


----------



## secuono

Been raining and he just slips n slides all over in mud, so we lunged instead of riding the other day and then did ground driving today. Walking w/turns and backing up, then a little trotting w/turns at the end.

It's oddly fun! But kinda wish the lines were like retractable dog leads, so I can easily scoop up extra line or give out line as needed...hmmm.

Will walk the track tomorrow, up and down the hills.

Ugh, this forum is such a pain when it comes to pictures! =(

Sorry, no pics until I can use my PC to change file type....


----------



## Marsha Cassada

Yes, one has to constantly adjust the tension/slack in the reins while driving. Sounds like you are having so much fun!


----------



## secuono

It rained, so he was extra sensitive and it was hard to keep out slack w/o him thinking I wanted him to turn.


----------



## Marsha Cassada

Yes, one really has to stay focused on the rein tension in the turns. The outside rein helps keep the circle the size you want. Seems like mine always want to do a pivot instead of a nice turn! Then when I keep the tension on the outside rein to control the turn, the horse seems to get confused. But they will figure it out. Mine finally seems to be figuring it out, so I live in hope!


----------



## secuono

I think I didn't mention that I got a second Corolla horse...hmm.

Had his first trim the other day, so those tall heels are down now.


----------



## Ryan Johnson

Hes nice , he looks like a "mini me" of your boy


----------



## Cayuse

He is cute! What is a Corolla horse? He looks like a distinct "type" of horse. Size wise he looks about 13 hands? I can't tell from the picture. I like him alot, good luck with him.


----------



## paintponylvr

He's a good looking boy! Tell us a little more? Age, etc... Are you looking to eventually work your two boys as a pair?


----------



## secuono

The big Corolla is about 10yrs old, 13h.

The baby Corolla is roughly 6mo and hoping he grows to 14h. Got him to have him as a future riding horse, but that's 4+yrs away.

Corollas are a Colonial Spanish horse that have lived wild and untouched for hundreds of years in Corolla NC. They're like the Banker horse or Chincoteague ponies.

http://www.corollawildhorses.com/


----------



## Cayuse

Thanks for the link. If I was looking for a riding pony I would love to have one like yours. I always enjoyed riding the larger ponys rather than horses.


----------



## secuono

Took himfor a ride, but switched to a hike because he wasn't listening and soon after starting the hike, he spooked because of our dogs behind the tree line. Lol. He's not used to much when it comes to tree lines and woods.

It was fun, he later spooked at a flat rock, just like all the fancy show horses do. So proud! Haha


----------



## secuono

I'm not allowed to upload screenshots from the videos....So I'll have to send them to my laptop, change the file type and then share them. Ugh


----------



## secuono

He's back to the 816# mark. Gawd, it is so dang hard keeping his weight down. =/


----------



## secuono

We'll be trailering in for lessons soon! =)


----------



## secuono




----------



## secuono

Easier to add video. Sorry about the couple times a swear and for all the sniffling!


----------



## secuono

Trail ride video, camera ran out of space to record the whole thing. =/


----------



## secuono

2nd ride, didn't cut out this time.


----------



## secuono

Who's the smartest little horse ever? My boy!! =P

Rode the gelding back in for the night totally without any tack at all, just using seat/leg & voice cues. Really windy all of a sudden, but it went very well. Slight issue with thinking I wanted him to backup at one point, but then did great. Walked to & through the first open gate & then walking up to the second partly open gate & turning sharply to the left to get through it. He remembered the difference between me leaning to go under trees vs leaning because I'm falling & kept on walking.

Such a great little horse. ♡☆♡☆♡☆♡


----------



## secuono

https://youtu.be/v4d3GSyJFUY


----------



## secuono

Took my boy for a fun training & fun day at the trainers' that fixed his bucking issue this past spring. Hands were shaking as I was getting him ready to ride, I hate being in the spotlight, it was also a bit too cold for me. But I soon had to ignore all that and deal with his halfassed listening, lol. One pic I am leaning because I was looking for the cone, but I soon stopped bothering with that, he didn't care if he knocked it down or it touched him, awesome. He also chewed on the cones, pictured! Rode w/o stirrups a few rounds as well, feels a bit closer to bareback when I do that. Yeah, I'm an odd duck. Anywho, they repeated how much they love him, he tries and has a good head on him and all that. Everyone that meets/works with him end up loving him to bits!


----------



## Marsha Cassada

You two have come a long way. Look how much you have learned from him.


----------



## secuono

We are taking a trip to both trainers above from February. We'll be there three days and 2 nights, riding, training, all sorts of odd stuff. If only they had trails, too...


----------



## secuono

Ride the other day. We stopped to let the minions run past.

Went tobthe trainers again for a 3 day fun wedding anniversary trip, lol.

First time on the teeter totter, didn't bat an eye!!

The colt turned 1yr this month. He's a smug little thing.

Love my potato! ♡


----------



## secuono

Second section of fencing is going up at the end of the month.

Found a new hay guy, being made now.


----------



## Cayuse

Seeing your posts makes me wish I was still riding. My riding pony was about his size. And a chestnut, too!


----------



## secuono

Bareback ride on the hay/winter pasture to check for any stray square bales of hay, like a rancher ridin' a horse to check fencing or cattle. lol. But much, much slower.

He didn't spook at any of the three hay equipment implements, nor the old plow. He did just ~have~ to touch the tedder, it moved, lol, but no spook. Some birds also suddenly flew off 30-40ft away, he couldn't care less. Such a great horse. Fudging love him!


----------



## secuono




----------



## secuono

Fun colors in the sun.


----------



## Ryan Johnson

Im so envious of the sunshine , cannot wait for it to return here


----------



## secuono




----------



## secuono

Went on another bareback ride, one more spook that I stayed on for under my belt. Yay!


----------



## KLJcowgirl

Oooooh How do you like your horse holster? I've been debating getting one. Also, glad you stayed on for a spook! Yay! haha


----------



## secuono

I'm bad at reviews. It does it's job of holding my phone just fine.

I wear a belt and clip it to that when wearing shorts or pants w/o a secure waist.


----------



## KLJcowgirl

Well if it holds up and stays in place and you use it I'd call that a good review haha



I've just never seen anyone with one and was curious if it was worth it.


----------



## secuono

Got it on sale, half off, but couldn't choose color. Not that bad, gotten used to it, lol.

It straps on, then clip holds it up. Haven't lost it yet. Nor have I washed it yet, but I use it all the time & don't want it still wet when I run out with it. When I'm wearing real pants again, I'll wash it, lol.


----------



## secuono

Oh, I added a tiny white dot to the horse profile that's on it, so it matches my pony, lol.


----------



## secuono

Hopefully it works....

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=274140446407291&id=100014340120566


----------



## secuono

Walked it first, but failed to do the water puddle.....Unnatural puddles are creepy, said all horses refused, lol.


----------



## secuono

I hopped off n led him through a couple times, then hopped back on and kept trying. He eventually, mostly, got it right. Lol

I'll be making my own to practice.


----------



## secuono

Remote car was neat. Rode over the see-saw.


----------



## secuono

All those countless hours working with tarps just to amaze the trainer with the flag...hah.


----------



## Ryan Johnson

Hard to believe this is the same pony. I had never thought of using a pool toy as a means too desensitize.

You sure have done a ripper job with him


----------



## secuono




----------



## secuono

Weather has been nice, so working with him again.

He started being a turd about standing still for mounting, so worked on that one day, next day he only needed to be reminded of the work he has to do if he doesn't stand still, lol. 3rd day, statue. =)

Then worked on stopping randomly and just waiting around.

Last night, we worked on trotting. I need more work on that than he.

Led a parade of dogs and one mini...lol


----------



## secuono

Like a true Spanish Horse, long flowing mane. =)


----------



## secuono

Weight tape said 740 today.

Weight tape said 740 today.


----------



## secuono




----------



## secuono

Here's the little guy.


----------



## secuono

I'm back to relearning to trim his feet. They got away from me. =/ Others are still mostly on track, so that's good that it's not a train wreck. Bought new tools, too. Was about time for it.


----------



## secuono




----------



## secuono

Weight tape is between the 730 & 740 mark. *phew* Been worried he's gained Weight!

The baby gelding is at 11h, 11.3 at the hip, one hand left to go! Lol


----------



## secuono

Been working on not nose diving for grass. One ride was full of diving and driving him on. Other ride was his version of being 'hot', so didn't go well. Today, I decided to try out the daisy/grass reins. Would of gotten the start of the ride if I had them adjusted short enough. He yanked the saddle a good 3-4in and onto his shoulders. =/ But otherwise, a nice, quiet ride, darn near relaxing, lol. Had sheep out, he took notice of, but no spook. Dog out by far gate, notice, but no spook. Bolting kitties, dogs and horses, no problem.

Sorry it's lopsided and I mumble. You can skip the first minute or so.


----------



## secuono

Bought 14 more hay nets! Got 4 from TSC, but I should of waited, could of gotten 8 for the same price from this other place. Ah well.

Have 6 other nets, 1 tiny holed net that is mia and another net at a trainers. Makes for 27 useable nets!

Why so many? Well, I want to fill up several days worth of meals for tthe horses, so that when the weather is nasty, I can just pick one up and hang it up.

I think I'll use them for my sheep as well, Billy group can use them no problem when they are stealing as I'm filling them up, lol. Just have to see if it helps reduce waste or not.


----------



## Magic Marker Miniatures

We have several slow feeder hay nets we use. A whole lot less waste. They can't pull out as much so don't drop as much; to pee, poop, and stomp into the ground. Also last longer because they can't pull excessive amount out.

Also have used it for our goat and it works. She is the worse at wasting hay.


----------



## secuono

Sheep are wasteful in general, they'll pull hay out, decide it's no good and spit it out to get a new mouthful.... =/ I've seen them do it, looks fine to me, lol.


----------



## secuono

Did some real slow sheep herding tonight.


----------



## Marsha Cassada

secuono said:


> Bought 14 more hay nets! Got 4 from TSC, but I should of waited, could of gotten 8 for the same price from this other place. Ah well.
> 
> Have 6 other nets, 1 tiny holed net that is mia and another net at a trainers. Makes for 27 useable nets!
> 
> Why so many? Well, I want to fill up several days worth of meals for tthe horses, so that when the weather is nasty, I can just pick one up and hang it up.
> 
> I think I'll use them for my sheep as well, Billy group can use them no problem when they are stealing as I'm filling them up, lol. Just have to see if it helps reduce waste or not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FB_IMG_1511038987894.jpg


Good idea to have extra for bad weather.


----------



## secuono

New nets are a bit lost in transit.....ugh.

Got some new critters. Dune did great with them. Funny because longears freak him out, but these strange new things he doesn't mind. =/


----------



## secuono

Baby Corolla meeting in person, no issue. Such a zen breed. Even got spat on 3-4 times.


----------



## Ryan Johnson

Very Cool , they look to have great personalities






They are very good for protecting livestock from prey. We had one on our farm when we brought it. One thing we noticed was they poo in the same spot


----------



## secuono

Alpaca are too small, my chickens and cats got them moving away. Lol

I led the pacas through the horse track today, Dune also ignored them, not even flinched when we went behind him.

The minis?? They both got kicked!! Hahaha


----------



## Ryan Johnson

Yes they become Very protective of other animals from Prey.


----------



## secuono

OMG, I hate saddle fitting/issues!

=(

I just wanna ride!

New, smaller, red plate came in, seems to help.


----------



## secuono

Attempted ponying a pony offa pony today! Whoo, fun to say!

If my yearling would follow, instead of being a turkey & smushing my gelding, it would of gone okay. But he nibbled on my mount's face, crowded him and kinda body slammed him. =/ So, worked on leading, which he quickly remembered how, but I'll have to practice leading them together and with me on the opposite side of my older gelding to tell off the little guy to keep space. IDK if that makes sense to you guys, but they are short, so easy for me to have an arm over my older guy with a riding crop and tap the little guy to tell him to give the other guy space as we walk along. Later on, I'll start trying that from atop my horse. Does that sound like a decent plan? Rather break it down like that than attempt it from saddle straight away.

Anyone have tips on how to teach a horse to pony properly??

Sorry, helmetcam reset, so date is wrong, didn't realize that until after I uploaded it to my PC.

Squiggling off randomly




Smushing into us




Trying to nip him




Bulldozing forward




Cutting us off




My ol' boy was so mellow & accepting of the fiasco. =)


----------



## secuono

Slight change in my old gelding's history. They found a note that said he was removed off the beach on January 21st, 2009.

Whether or not he was lost in town or skirting the fence, is now unclear.

So his mystery continues, lol.


----------



## secuono

Yup, need a lot more lead training with the little guy and fix his sticky feet...

But it went better than before! We got several yards of decent walking, one spot of him refusing and swapping sides and then some more yards of walking before he was done with it altogether.

Worked with my guy on some things and then worked with the little guy on his sticky feet afterwards.

If the weather allows, I'll work with him every day for a couple weeks and then try ponying again.


----------



## secuono




----------



## secuono

Didn't know he could crosstie until he went to the trainer for trotting. Haven't done it until now, as a realized it's easier to trim them that way.

Also, it's the first time the little gelding has been in crossties or tied at all. He did great.

=)


----------



## secuono

Rode in saddle yesterday, but didn't use stirrups, working on sitting the trot. He likes to trot fast, which makes it so much more difficult....


----------



## secuono

Ugh, c'mon....So the Thorowgood T4 Dressage Cob is not a great fit.

Can I just gather all the saddles in the world, toss them into a volcano? Then there is no such thing as a saddle and my never ending stress quest will be over...


----------



## Ryan Johnson

Have you had a saddle fitter out ?


----------



## secuono

Well, if the gullet wasn't a wide, it would of worked!


----------



## secuono

This one's worse...lol.


----------



## secuono

Ordered a smaller size of this saddle in black. Seems to fit.


----------



## secuono

My first attempt at a running braid.


----------



## secuono

The western saddle did not fit.

Back to using the T4 with a half inch felt cutout under the gullet.


----------



## Cayuse

I had a pony about his size I think, she was 13.2 there abouts. She was wider (medium wide to wide gullet) but had pretty good withers. Is your guy built that way? I had an awful time finding a saddle, too. What fit her like a glove was an older Stubben. It was not a Siegfreid, but a very similar style. The panels had enough of an upsweep so they didn't interfere with her short back and it accommodated the rest of her nicely.

Every time I see you post pictures, it makes me wish I still had a pony to ride.


----------



## secuono

Cayuse said:


> I had a pony about his size I think, she was 13.2 there abouts. She was wider (medium wide to wide gullet) but had pretty good withers. Is your guy built that way? I had an awful time finding a saddle, too. What fit her like a glove was an older Stubben. It was not a Siegfreid, but a very similar style. The panels had enough of an upsweep so they didn't interfere with her short back and it accommodated the rest of her nicely.
> 
> Every time I see you post pictures, it makes me wish I still had a pony to ride.


90 degree gullet currently with his fat pads.

Flat rib/spine area, slight upward curve for the gullet.


----------



## secuono

Started working on something new!

Crossing while ridden happened on day one, but camera cut out after 20min.

Pictures posted here are from today, day two. =D






Water sprayed his butt, he sucked it under and scooted forward. 3rd pic later, he's stopped and I'm laughing my head off.


----------



## Cayuse

What a sensible guy he is. You should get a job training police horses.

I bet he would be great at something like Cowboy Mounted Shooting. They have competitions around here and it looks challenging. If I was younger, I'd like to try it just for fun.


----------



## secuono

Locked the 3 stooges up by the barn and went for a ride. Mini called out to him and he decided to start acting like a fool. =/ He kept picking up the trot, never asked for it.

Was able to walk back without too much trouble, but enough to make me lunge him after we got to the barn.

He had lots of energy and cantered a stride on his own. So after working on coming down to a walk from trot a few times in both directions, I asked for a canter for a circle, then a sudden stop. He did it great in both directions.

Fudgecakes, do I need a safe arena to work him in....ugh.


----------



## secuono

Looks like I forgot the pics.


----------



## secuono

He weighed in at 660-670#!


----------



## secuono

Brought home 2 more to test.. .


----------



## secuono

Brought home 2 more to test.. .


----------



## secuono

The other.

Tons of rain, hope it ends long enough to test em out!


----------



## secuono

Aussie is too long. Wintec might fit.


----------



## Ryan Johnson

You'd be just about be able to open your own saddle store ??


----------



## secuono

Ugh, seriously. Lol

Baby gelding bit the aussie....so...bought that ugly thing. 

Wintec looks like it fits. Rear panels match his back. Gullet seems to match. Rock also seems to be the same.


----------



## secuono

Moved it back some, but ugh, his shape always makes it come forward.


----------



## Ryan Johnson

Maybe try a numnah under it ?  May hold it in position better


----------



## secuono

Last few rides, its stayed in place so far. Messed with the rear billet, its Y rigged, but is actually adjustable with a sliding buckle, unlike others with just a folded strap to "swing" on. 

Still getting used to the much smaller thigh blocks, so haven't gone on hills yet. Trotting seems a bit easier and he seems to be trotting more calmly. 

It's so ugly, faded to heck. Blueish, grey-purpleish mess. Anyone know what dye can be used on synthetic leather and synthetic suede??? Thorowgood doesn't get ugly...I miss it, sucks it was a bad fit.


----------



## jeanniecogan

be careful with the wintec.  they do not have a good rep.  they do not like to stay where they belong,  sliding forward seems to be the common complaint.  you could move the aussie saddle a little forward.  one to two inches,    i loved mine once i got used to it.  good luck with with your pony.  he is so cute.


----------



## secuono

jeanniecogan said:


> be careful with the wintec.  they do not have a good rep.  they do not like to stay where they belong,  sliding forward seems to be the common complaint.  you could move the aussie saddle a little forward.  one to two inches,    i loved mine once i got used to it.  good luck with with your pony.  he is so cute.




Aussie was no good, sent back. I personally hate Wintec, but it's so far working well, just fugly! I do have single strap stirrup leathers from Wintec, love those! 

Aussie was weirdly made, tree is directly under the padding at the gullet and at the rear, nothing in the middle! Bizarre. Horse hated it.


----------



## secuono

Got a "stain" for synthetics, hope it works.


----------



## secuono

Looks nice now, but it seems that wee half inch is really important...ugh.


----------



## secuono

Sure can't let him graze in this breastcollar....lol. Can a shaped ridden pulling breastplate be used or only cart ones?

Got the general fit, will perfect it later & lunge him in it when it stops threatening to rain. Crupper would be the only thing he might retaliate against. I don't think it will need added holes, but we'll see!

Hoping it can fit the baby gelding, too. He needs more general ground work before I try to fit it to him, though. 

His cart arrives Tuesday!!


----------



## Marsha Cassada

Very exciting!  Hope he works out in the cart!   Looking forward to seeing his progress.


----------



## secuono

With the reins up through the rings, he would turn to face me when I asked him to stop. =/

Not using the rings and he is perfect. Hmm. 

But fine with the crupper.

Baby gelding learned how to ground drive today! Moving off while me behind him was confusing, but he figured it out quick. Then turns took some finagling, but once he got it, I called it a day. ?


----------



## secuono

Cart arrived!

Box beat to crap.

Mold on vinyl. =(  Gotta scrub it off and hope foam isn't involved. 

Putting it together in a bit.


----------



## secuono

Just need the rain to stop so I can figure out which shaft ends to use.


----------



## secuono

Not sure how far from the rear he needs to be, so which shaft is best???

I feel like the longer is best...gives him room when trotting out. But...might have him too far back...

Shorter might be best for the 12h baby...


----------



## Marsha Cassada

I think the first one.  He has a very nice Stand.  Good boy!


----------



## secuono




----------



## secuono




----------



## secuono

Nother saddle on trial, may be a keeper.


----------



## Ryan Johnson

That Photo is a keeper


----------



## secuono

Swapped out to a different saddle, but failed to notice the bad damage...Will attempt to redo it with nylon instead. May one day buy the same new bare tree and make a skeleton rig version with stronger materials. 

This one fits. Though, with all the flooding, damage and power outages, haven't been able to trot in it yet.


----------



## secuono




----------



## secuono

Redid my pad to match the saddle.


----------



## secuono

Went to the trainers for my bday today.

Brought my pony and youngest mini. She was a cow about loading up, both times. On the way home, she refused, then I asked her if she wanted to stay with her new boyfriend (mini holding she terrorized) and she instantly hopped right in! ?

We went on a little trail ride, he didn't go in a straight line, but was otherwise very good. He did spook slightly at a small tractor implement the second time we passed it. He really wanted to greet all the other horses. They rushed over and he wanted to trot, but listened to me. See, riding w/loose horses is good practice! Lol

Mini did not like the goat that came over to say hello.

My two got to play with the resident mini as well. Or rather, boss him around lazily. ?


----------



## secuono




----------



## secuono




----------



## secuono

?

Hooked up Dunie to his cart today!!

No pics/video, didn't want that as a distraction in the back of my mind.

Hung the curved shafts in the saddle's tug loops so there was less to worry about if anything went wrong. Will attach the traces to his collar next time.

I stayed in front of him and not off to the side so he didn't misunderstand any cues like he did before when I was leading him & pulling the cart by hand.

First we did big slow walking circles to the right, then a smaller, tight right circle so we could then go left. We did a few stops and back ups so he would have more room to make that left circle without too much pressure from the cart shafts this time.

Then we finished the left circle with walking quickly to the gate and a sudden stop.

He didn't mind seeing, hearing nor feeling the cart. =D

I did use hay cube slivers as treats so it'd be more fun for him. Won't use them once we move on to ground driving him in the cart. So probably during hook up number 3 or 4, want to lead him around a few more times with more turns and trotting before moving on.

Wish I had a larger area with no grass to practice in, but I guess he'll just end up good about sharp turns and backing up, lol.

You really can't beat a good pony! ♡


----------



## secuono




----------



## secuono

Got him all tacked up this morning!

Next time we'll ground drive our way out and then try to ride the big circle out back before ground driving home. Will use his bridle then, too. But first will do a quick practice with the lines through the rings and see if we've worked out of his twirling issue.

He hauled 5gal of gas for the lawnmower, which he had to stand nicely and wait on. Crossed some water twice, walked down a steep hill, trotted a big circle back up to the straight way over rough ground. 

Way too nasty out today, so a short, easy practice. Locked the others up by the barn, no issue with being buddy sour. Bunch of birds were spooked up by a dog, he didn't even jerk his head up to watch them.

Since he's doing so well, I'm going to look for a shaped breastcollar for him. His neck ties in so gosh low! Same with the minis! =/


----------



## secuono

Ground drove, then drove home part way. ?
Need to tilt camera down more...
Harness seems to be a size or at least half a size too big. Will be way too big for the 12h pony...Ugh, anyone have one for sale that is a touch smaller?


----------



## secuono

Bit the bullet and bought a tree. Couldn't find any ready wood trees with a gullet less than 6" and SQHB angle, so this ralide it was!
And what'd ya know? It fit!
So I made my first bare bones/skeleton rig saddle.
I am hoping to test ride it today. 
First time he's worn a back cinch, didn't mind it when lunged. Hope that translates to in saddle, too.


----------



## secuono




----------



## secuono

Took mr potatoe & mini to Trainers.
Showed her Potato's bucking/rear kicking fit when asked to canter in a round pen. He's out of shape, but still loved to tell me how much he hates being told to canter! Then he got too tired and simply refused to canter at all.

We w/t after resting for a bit. Then Trainer showed me a different way to trot and we worked on that, plus turns and keeping him going, all at once, lots of fails, lol.

Worked on a method that'll lead to straightness, the pole pics. Brought Skelepony to lend her, he met several new horses and would of been pummeled if there wasn't a pen between them for one mare, lol. And pinto mini met Trainer's mini, my other mini & Potato already met him. It was clear that silver mini is the boss, since pinto mini was very nice with him.


Wild stang lady(my nickname for her Spicey Carrot), this one took a lot of careful love. I was able to love on her! ♡


My boy and S.C. played bitty-face, they seemed to get along great, my boy is a lover!


----------



## secuono

Taught her mini the trick my pinto mini knows, to twirl! He's smart, caught on real fast.

Oh, the pics with the horses behind panels are wild TIP mustang mares. I'll go back and try to mark her in the last post.

A nice wild stang lady.


My boy checking up on Skelepony.


----------



## ClaraN

secuono said:


> View attachment 39428




Is this a Mini horse or just a smallish normal horse.


----------



## secuono

ClaraN said:


> Is this a Mini horse or just a smallish normal horse.



Pony. 13.2h.


----------



## secuono

...I got him a fat-season saddle...
Lol


----------



## secuono

His baby brother had his first ride today!


----------



## secuono

Little dude had his 3rd ride yesterday. 

Back to big dude.

Got in another little ride tonight, went much better!
There's a straight, flat area at the back that I'm always trying to get him to trot on the rail at, but he always swings to the left, until tonight!
Continued on at a walk behind the rocky area, which has recently been a lookie-lou area & trotting down the furthest straight area, stopping nicely at the end to pause for praise.
Then we turn & walk all the way back to the first trotting point, except this time he wanted to trot once we got into the open area. I tend to let him make that choice, as long as he still goes where asked & he managed to listen & go diagonally instead of swerving to the right! Quick pit stop to & then left turn to the trotting point. He always poos on our rides...lol.
Once at the first trotting point, we trotted & then turned right around the corner & continued to trot all the way past the rocky area & then slowed to a walk. He needed a bit of encouragement to make that right turn & keep going past the spooky rocks, he rushed by the rocks, but he did it! And glad he slowed once we passed, since the others were fast approaching...again. Phoenix was full of himself tonight, trying to cause problems. 
We repeated the 2nd trotting area, then walked all the way to the pond runoff crossing. He didn't start trotting until I told him, which was nice, since sometimes he anticipates it, plus, the others were starting to race up on us again. 
Love my Dunie


----------



## secuono

Just updating with the proper breed name, now that I know it.
Corolla Banker.


----------



## secuono

Looks like it's been a year since he's been hooked up.
Need to adjust fit further & check to see if I even have the parts in the right places, lol.
I need to buy him a fly sheet for when he's driving, he's gotten sensitive to them.










Sorry about the spot YouTube decided to use as a preview....


----------



## Marsha Cassada

He looks so nice a calm! What a good boy.


----------



## secuono

The project horse has been causing me problems, and now I'm redoing the track with permanent fencing to keep her annoying butt contained.
First section done


Second section started


And here they are trying to get me to work faster...lol


----------



## secuono

Saw 7 young deer, here's 4 of them.


And I got another addition...lol


And more fun.


----------



## MindySchroder

@secuono you have such a beautiful track set up! What lucky ponies you have


----------



## secuono

Another section redone!


----------



## secuono

IDK anymore. I have a feeling that the angle is too wide now...


----------



## secuono




----------



## secuono

Got a real round pen!


----------



## secuono

Since the treeless seems too wide of gullet angle, I made flexible shims & tested them out.


----------



## secuono




----------



## secuono

Getting back to fit.


----------



## KLJcowgirl

secuono said:


> Getting back to fit.
> View attachment 41286



Ah! Looking good! I actually think I came across this picture on Facebook, the Paddock Paradise page perhaps? Should have recognized him haha


----------



## secuono

Was supposed to take my project mare along, but she freaked. So I swapped her out for my little gelding instead. 
He had his first off property ride! Bitless & bareback to boot. Did some simple obstacles, too.


----------



## secuono

No pool? No problem!


----------



## Marsha Cassada

Looks like a very fun day! And I see some ideas that would work for me.


----------



## secuono

Marsha Cassada said:


> Looks like a very fun day! And I see some ideas that would work for me.



Found an obstacle for my minis!
Posting it to my mini demon thread.


----------



## secuono

He whacked my knee into a pallet, they moved, he didn't care, knee bled. =) lol


Ack!




Little gelding


----------



## Willow Flats

Sorry about the knee, but he did a good job walking through a squeeze there!


----------



## secuono

Willow Flats said:


> Sorry about the knee, but he did a good job walking through a squeeze there!



I should of known it would happen. He's squished my right leg a few times before, even ripping my pant leg. He's better with the left side. 
Sometimes, I forget to ask him to move over & instead, I lift or move my legs to avoid them getting whacked...lol.


----------



## Willow Flats

Yup, always best to move his feet and save your own!


----------



## secuono

Can work at night now!


----------



## secuono

Thought that you guys may want to meet the family of my two Corolla Banker boys.
Phoenix's mom, Selene, was a bay, she was euthanized when he was just a few weeks old. No pictures of her because they lived in the marsh & are hard to find.
Still looking for Dune's dad.


----------



## Marsha Cassada

Is that a skeleton riding Phoenix? I really like Roamers white forehead marking! All handsome horses.


----------



## secuono

Marsha Cassada said:


> Is that a skeleton riding Phoenix? I really like Roamers white forehead marking! All handsome horses.



Why, yes, it is!


----------



## secuono




----------



## Marsha Cassada

Skeleton time again! Your pretty ponies are having a lot of fun with him. Love the mattress work. I introduced mine to one a long time ago; need to practice that again.


----------



## Pitter Patter

I have never seen a mattress as an obstacle! That is genious! I love the high stepping


----------



## secuono

secuono said:


> Ugh, seriously. Lol
> 
> Baby gelding bit the aussie....so...bought that ugly thing.
> 
> Wintec looks like it fits. Rear panels match his back. Gullet seems to match. Rock also seems to be the same.
> 
> View attachment 36738



Ugh, y'all remember this?
Tack shop just called to tell me to pick it up because they couldn't sell it all this time. 
Fck 2020! I don't need more crap going wrong...


----------



## secuono

Fluffy fatty in the snow


----------



## secuono

Sassy, baby Phoenix will be 5 this June!


----------



## Marsha Cassada

Time flies with those babies!


----------



## secuono

The sass, oh my!


----------



## Willow Flats

Springtime crazies! Feeling good.


----------



## secuono

The fatties are back on the track.


----------



## secuono

Yesterday's pics-







Then today's pics-
Working on downward transitions today! More specifically, canter to trot! Total madness until he figured it out...lol


----------



## secuono

Started lunging my potato as well!


----------



## secuono




----------



## secuono

The boys meeting kids for the first time.


----------



## secuono




----------



## secuono

Ordered from Chimacum Tack, neck collars instead of breastcollars, and some other parts. All synthetic & alternatives to fit my smaller Corolla as well. Can't wait to get back to driving them!


----------



## RahRah SC

secuono said:


> Ordered from Chimacum Tack, neck collars instead of breastcollars, and some other parts. All synthetic & alternatives to fit my smaller Corolla as well. Can't wait to get back to driving them!


I’d love to see some pictures, please!


----------



## secuono

RahRah SC said:


> I’d love to see some pictures, please!



As soon as they arrive! =)


----------



## secuono

1st time riding Phoenix in a saddle. It's been several months since I last rode him or my other gelding. 
He did great!


----------



## secuono

2nd & 3rd saddled rides on Phoenix.


----------



## secuono

4th saddled ride.
I think I need to put a lot more effort into asking for a trot...
We practiced backing up, I think I've only worked on it once before. 
Got off and trotted in hand at the end. He's good at stopping and waiting after I get on. Getting better with turns and continuing to walk n not stopping all the time.


----------



## secuono

should arrive today!
Can't wait to see if the parts fit!


----------



## secuono

Storm came in & ponies are out wandering, so will have to test fit later. =/


----------



## secuono

Will retest tomorrow on the arena with my potato.


----------



## secuono

Gotta try again while watching the singletree, can't tell if the traces are engaged properly. I kept moving them down a hole.
Also, trotted for the first time.


----------



## secuono

Singletree moves so little, except when turning. So, I guess I need straps for it to greatly reduce its ability to swing for it to engage properly.

But is it too close to his legs.......Didn't get the tape measure out.

Then the little guy got hooked up. I think I need to raise the tug loops a hole, but should be fine otherwise. 







Younger gelding


----------



## secuono

Everyone looks good in black.
If I can figure this all out, the mini will also get a set...and maybe a new cart, if I can't fix the balance issue.


----------



## secuono

...need traces 20" longer...


----------



## Marsha Cassada

secuono said:


> Storm came in & ponies are out wandering, so will have to test fit later. =/
> View attachment 44257


Love those boxes with all those straps to figure out!


----------



## Marsha Cassada

secuono said:


> ...need traces 20" longer...
> View attachment 44300
> View attachment 44301


They are standing so nicely for you to make adjustments. Good job!


----------



## secuono

Birthday ride.


----------



## secuono

I have heavyweight chain & snaps, so I just need to order these special hooks & I'll be driving again!


----------



## secuono

The aussie saddle pinched in the billets or the girth had pokies, so ride was cut short. Girth washed & plucked. Will need to find something to cover billets to prevent pinching...

Anywho, today's ride was in his western. Clean n fitted, but a little green horsefly kept pestering him. Out of shape, annoyed by the fly, but we rode a little longer. Will have to keep it up daily, as long as weather allows.


----------



## secuono

Why are these so heavy!?
Dragged it up from the field below onto the arena. Gonna use a string to get it rounder tomorrow. 
Didn't want to ask for trot n canter on the younger gelding without walls!


----------



## secuono

I got one (1) trot stride out of the little guy tonight! So happy & proud!  His first ever under saddle!


----------



## secuono




----------



## secuono

Tried out the Pivo with my old phone.
After 16min of cursing, I got it going. 




Will try with new phone tomorrow, weather allowing.


----------



## secuono

Hooks came in! 


But it's hot n humid out. Ick!


----------



## secuono




----------



## secuono

He did it twice. 
He knows I use it to get on, so "use this thing to GTFO me/is it time to stop?" is what I like to think he's saying. 
I never use it to dismount, so, idk how he got to that conclusion or why he paws it.


----------



## secuono

Little guy knows there was a fence...


Mini went in immediately. 
Big guy needed coaxing.
Left the little guy to figure it out on his own time.


----------



## secuono

Fog machine
Phoenix-





Dunie-


----------



## secuono

Cleared out old poop, gravel will arrive next week! No more 6in deep, boot sucking filth-mud in winter/spring or any time it rains!


----------



## secuono

All gravel people have lost it. Covid seems to of made everyone unreliable...


----------



## HersheyMint




----------



## secuono




----------



## secuono

Gravel is here, but I have to spread it myself. Taking awhile, rain needs to stop...


----------



## MaryFlora

Spreading gravel is just hard work. Your horses are already “digging it” !  I’m always surprised how much it takes to firm things up but once in, totally worth it!


----------



## secuono




----------



## secuono

A few days out of the muzzles now.


----------



## secuono




----------



## MaryFlora

Beautiful! That looks like a great area for them to roam and climb up and down!


----------



## secuono

MaryFlora said:


> Beautiful! That looks like a great area for them to roam and climb up and down!



25~ acres of hills. 
A scary witch to try n maintain, but they like it.


----------



## secuono




----------



## Kelly

Wow!! Beautiful!!!


----------



## MaryFlora

Yes, indeed, winter wonderful ponies! Very pretty!


----------



## HersheyMint

Wow, that’s cold


----------



## secuono

We're on day 3 of no electricity, no water, no real food or anything. Dang snow...
And pipes may all be busted, no way to know until power is restored. 

Our previous generator dry rotted.


----------



## secuono

Power finally came back on!


----------



## Marsha Cassada

Silly ponies are so happy you are happy about power!


----------



## secuono

Been awhile. 
Rode a tiny bit with DH. So nice to ride with another person instead of alone like a sad ol loon...
Phoenix refused to pony while another person was on the ground. 




Wide angle video making everyone look a little...strange. lol






Bareback struggles.




Nooo!



Second try, still nope!


----------



## secuono




----------



## secuono




----------



## MaryFlora

Beautiful herd and I absolutely love that gorgeous chestnut!


----------



## secuono




----------



## secuono




----------



## secuono

It's that time of year again, big net time!
Feeding a round bale freely equals tons of waste & horses chewing holes in the net. They also never, ever move.
They're on a track, there's different greens available to them out there. They can forage in between hay feedings & keep their fat legs moving.


----------



## secuono




----------



## Marsha Cassada

secuono said:


> View attachment 48037


Well darn. The pictures move so fast I can't look at each one.


----------



## secuono

Marsha Cassada said:


> Well darn. The pictures move so fast I can't look at each one.


----------



## secuono




----------



## secuono

With a saddle today.
Dug out the old nylon headstall to get noseband to be a bit higher & to make putting it on easier on the ears.

They're so fat...idk where they're finding the green, when they're always begging for hay! 

Forgot to put the reins back on. Luckily, I found some old twine to use!



He's not brave, following a person. 





Is he finally brave?!



Nope! The "Tugboats" are leading the way! Though, they think that they're being driven by us. Lol


----------



## MaryFlora

Beautiful riding area and I love your equine travel companions! 

Your pony has come a long way!

Like the whole casual feel of the photos too, just a gal and her horses on a summer day!


----------



## secuono

Messed with one of the headstalls again to get a better fit. 
Ponies with weird heads... 
Think I got pretty close to what I sketched up!

Before, nylon & leather headstalls.
Nylon browband too short, leather the cheekpieces too long.



The idea on left, final outcome on right.
Throatlatch will be loosened.


----------



## Cayuse

I know I've probably said this before but boy does he remind me of a big pony I had  ! (who I loved dearly!)


----------



## secuono

3rd ride on "baby" Phoenix.


----------



## minihorse

Nice pics! Wow, no saddle?


----------



## secuono

Didn't post videos of the other rides, since they took forever!! And tons of stops, just absurdly so. Plus a lot of crop use last ride.

But today...We were brave!

We walked AWAY from everyone and left them BEHIND! 

Then walked down the hill I don't like riding Dunie on, because he's a klutz! But Phoenix did great.

Nice stop and then back the way we came. It was a bit funny that he didn't want to go home to the others!

And an excellent stop once back. I drop reins for stop. And if I adjust his saddle, because he's too fat currently, and if I get too off balance, he stops. Which I think is a great/nice thing for a horse to do. Dunie also did that. 

So, decided to post it. Hope the next ride will be even smoother!


----------



## minihorse

secuono said:


> Didn't post videos of the other rides, since they took forever!! And tons of stops, just absurdly so. Plus a lot of crop use last ride.
> 
> But today...We were brave!
> 
> We walked AWAY from everyone and left them BEHIND!
> 
> Then walked down the hill I don't like riding Dunie on, because he's a klutz! But Phoenix did great.
> 
> Nice stop and then back the way we came. It was a bit funny that he didn't want to go home to the others!
> 
> And an excellent stop once back. I drop reins for stop. And if I adjust his saddle, because he's too fat currently, and if I get too off balance, he stops. Which I think is a great/nice thing for a horse to do. Dunie also did that.
> 
> So, decided to post it. Hope the next ride will be even smoother!



That was quite a ride with no complaints. How long was it?


----------



## secuono

minihorse said:


> That was quite a ride with no complaints. How long was it?



First one took 12min. It was from the bottom of the hill, up to shelter.

This latest ride was from creek runoff, 80ft from shelter, down the hill and back all the way to shelter. Roughly double the distance in just 9min. Didn't remember to record until the gate.


----------



## minihorse

secuono said:


> First one took 12min. It was from the bottom of the hill, up to shelter.
> 
> This latest ride was from creek runoff, 80ft from shelter, down the hill and back all the way to shelter. Roughly double the distance in just 9min. Didn't remember to record until the gate.


Why the big improvement?


----------



## secuono

minihorse said:


> Why the big improvement?



Crop use on 3rd ride, plus almost daily rides/practice?
It's been raining and I have a more important pond project to finish, so haven't ridden him.


----------



## secuono

Alrighty then!
Got chucked because of, get this, the freaking barn cat sat in the path!!!!
Yes, he quickly stopped & came back to see his handiwork. Lol
Worst fall thus far, nearly passed out several times. Ended up in urgent care, then ER for xrays. Did you know they don't show them to you?? Anyway, badly battered, pulled muscles, tendons & a bit of mashed nerves, but otherwise in one piece!
I've decided to restart the younger gelding, with a bit, from the ground up. This time, focusing seriously on respect & complying more quickly.
Ordered him a new bit, as my 5" is too big for him. Should arrive in a few days.
Session 3 so far & he's improving. He ~hates~ the bit, but seems more responsive & understanding what's being asked much better.

His tail is in the way, though. I'll have to braid it & fold it up short to stop it yanking the long lines out of my hands. Lol


----------



## HersheyMint

Oh no! I'm glad you are ok


----------



## MaryFlora

Good grief, secuono! So sorry to read of that experience! You must feel miserable but hopefully not for long!

You have a good training plan in place and cannot go wrong with more ground work. Earlier this summer, I was going to put my driving pony back to work after a few year hiatus, with a quick ground refresher. Here we are in September and we’re still ground driving! 

Partly because I am just enjoying refining communication through patterns and walks! 

Take care!


----------



## minihorse

Oh no!! That was terrifying. How are you now? Glad to see your adorable horses to the rescue though.


----------



## secuono

I'm busy n tired, so we just played musical fly masks today.





Yesterday-
Other than moving to the wall & walking a straight line, it was a hot mess. Lol.
Random blowups, won't stop, then can't wait half a second.


----------



## secuono

Went out onto the track for a change of pace tonight. 
He forgot what a straight line is at first.
Moos were very nutty. Zooming around, yelling, generally making Phoenix antsy & bolty. 
A few times, he tried to rush off as they ran up "behind" us, past us or "magically appeared" behind some trees. But I was able to stop him. I don't think it would of gone as well if he wasn't wearing a bit.  I hate that it feels like I "bitted up", but at least he's listening to something. 
He tried marching really quickly a couple of times, but was able to slow him back down. 
His stops and waits were much better today. Just once he tried to go before I asked him to. 
He definitely pretends to have self confidence!


----------



## secuono

HersheyMint said:


> Oh no! I'm glad you are ok



Thanks!



MaryFlora said:


> Good grief, secuono! So sorry to read of that experience! You must feel miserable but hopefully not for long!
> 
> You have a good training plan in place and cannot go wrong with more ground work. Earlier this summer, I was going to put my driving pony back to work after a few year hiatus, with a quick ground refresher. Here we are in September and we’re still ground driving!
> 
> Partly because I am just enjoying refining communication through patterns and walks!
> 
> Take care!



I've probably added a new lifelong issue that'll flair up here n there. 
Took a week before I was walking normally again & able to get up/down or other similar moves without sharp pain, another week before I could slow run. Seems if I turn oddly or run too hard, it'll flair up. 



minihorse said:


> Oh no!! That was terrifying. How are you now? Glad to see your adorable horses to the rescue though.



Weirdly, I realized I wasn't afraid while he was freaking out. Just afterwards when the pain hit. Pun intended. But, unfortunately, I also could not think while he was bolting, so...ugh, that's no good! Lol.
I'm okay, trying to learn my new limits.


----------



## minihorse

secuono said:


> Weirdly, I realized I wasn't afraid while he was freaking out. Just afterwards when the pain hit. Pun intended. But, unfortunately, I also could not think while he was bolting, so...ugh, that's no good! Lol.
> I'm okay, trying to learn my new limits.


Would you be relaxed riding on him again?


----------



## secuono

minihorse said:


> Would you be relaxed riding on him again?



I sure hope so!


----------



## secuono

His new, smaller bit arrived.
It fits much more neatly!
Going to get it a soft hobble/curbstrap, as he flings his head around because of bugs and then the rings somehow whacks him & that further upsets him.  Idk, he's so weird. The little nubbin, idk what it's called, that it hangs from seems to help slightly with the flopping of the rings. 
But I asked him to back up several times, from the ground next to his side, and he was much more quiet & willing. So, that's a good sign. Wasn't able to drive him today, though, ran out of time.


----------



## secuono

Tossed on a diy bit hobble & away we went!
Other than a little zig zagging, slowing too much and one moment of not wanting to wait, he did great! 
No cattle distracting him, trotted a little 3× near home, too. 
No gaping & no bit rings whacking him when he shook flies off. 
=)


----------



## Cayuse

Hope you're on the mend!


----------



## Marsha Cassada

secuono said:


> His new, smaller bit arrived.
> It fits much more neatly!
> Going to get it a soft hobble/curbstrap, as he flings his head around because of bugs and then the rings somehow whacks him & that further upsets him.  Idk, he's so weird. The little nubbin, idk what it's called, that it hangs from seems to help slightly with the flopping of the rings.
> But I asked him to back up several times, from the ground next to his side, and he was much more quiet & willing. So, that's a good sign. Wasn't able to drive him today, though, ran out of time.
> View attachment 48236
> View attachment 48237


He appears to have a short mouth; I've heard that they have a harder time than horses with a long mouth. I've had a couple of horses with short mouths and it does seem to make a difference. He has an interesting whorl on his forehead. What a character!


----------



## secuono

Laid over him today. Can't get my leg over, so just laid there. Lol.
Spooked older gelding, like usual, while hopping up there.
Later, brought home my skelecrew!

Lined up Dunie with Skelehorse, as they're both the same height.


----------



## secuono

Checking fencing with assistance. Goes up to 13 when no plants are touching it.



Burrs are decreasing, time to brush em out.


He mad I stopped lol


----------



## secuono

Mattress fun.


----------



## minihorse

secuono said:


> Mattress fun.


Oh, that's fun! Nice pics. Did everyone try on it?


----------



## secuono

minihorse said:


> Oh, that's fun! Nice pics. Did everyone try on it?



Yeah. Posted them in the mini demons thread.


----------



## secuono

No time to change out of nice clothes! Gotta get 23 nets filled before dark.


----------



## secuono

A net on each gate, but they're all getting along well enough to share. Lol


----------



## secuono




----------



## Marsha Cassada

That picture of the horses grazing with the wire fence would make a lovely greeting card.


----------



## secuono




----------



## secuono

Cleaning up ripped out trees. They had to help.


----------



## secuono

Bike ride, boys were a bit put off.


----------



## secuono

Tossed them out to winter pasture.


----------



## secuono

Waiting for dry ground to mow all of the bromesedge, so grass can come in better next year. Did a terrible job of timing the mowing last year.  But it makes for nice "wild" pics.


----------



## secuono




----------



## secuono




----------



## secuono




----------



## secuono

Got construction going on, so they're kinda locked up for a week.


----------

